
Show HN: First Employees - weitingliu
http://www.firstemployees.io/
======
weitingliu
In the startup world, people always say that building an awesome team is
critical to the startup’s success. But how do you decide the team composition
of your first 10 hires?

As a founder I’ve always wondered, when’s the most appropriate time for your
first non-technical hire? How about the first office manager? HR specialist?

To answer some of these questions, we at Codementor researched the first
employees of world’s top tech companies - Airbnb, Dropbox, Uber, and more.

Take a look and learn how unicorn companies built out their early team.

